# Is Bilberry still the best?



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Been away from detailing for a year or so, just wondering is Bilberry still up there in terms of cleaning and value? Or is there a new kid on the block? 

Nige


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels are all better than Bilberry imo :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

+ Autobrite Very Cherry non acidic


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Ive tried plenty (Bilberry, AS SmartWheels, Very Cherry etc).

By far the best is one I came across by accident. Stardrops APC diluted 1:5 and used with a foaming spray trigger.

Top stuff and helps that it's super-cheap!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels are all better than Bilberry imo :thumb:


Do these products remove soiling better? and are they same sort of value as bilberry?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Do these products remove soiling better? and are they same sort of value as bilberry?


I find them much more effective.

Cheaper than Bilberry as well :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I have never considered Bilberry to be anywhere near the best.

As a few have said, try AutoSmart Smart Wheels and you'll not be disappointed. Better cleaning power at lower dilutions, so it actually works out better value, never mind a better cleaner.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I still use Bilberry, it's okay but I usually give the alloys a good dose of Iron-X and Tar-X to help it along the first time, then a good sealant, then you shouldn't need anything too strong in further washes unless you've not cleaned the car for quite a while and it's looking a bit sorry for itself.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> I find them much more effective.
> 
> Cheaper than Bilberry as well :thumb:


Awesome, where can these be found to purchase from


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

CarKandy Urban Alloy cleaner is still the best by far in my opinion, you barely need to agitate, one you spray it on you just power wash it off and the wheels always come up good.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

svended said:


> I still use Bilberry, it's okay but I usually give the alloys a good dose of Iron-X and Tar-X to help it along the first time, then a good sealant, then you shouldn't need anything too strong in further washes unless you've not cleaned the car for quite a while and it's looking a bit sorry for itself.


Yeah i normally use bilberry after iv used purple rain from autobrite. However if i can get a better wheel cleaner i might not go through as much purple rain!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Awesome, where can these be found to purchase from


Espuma Revolution...

http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=16

Maxolen Wheel Cleaner...

http://www.maxolen.co.uk/ or get in touch with Pat for Trade size.

AS Smart Wheels...

From your local AS rep or http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-smart-wheels-acid-free-wheel-cleaner-5-litres.php (discount code is DW).


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> + Autobrite Very Cherry non acidic


+1 for this! :thumb:

Only recently discovered it but still amazed by results, and can be diluted down some way too!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't rate Bilbery at all. As other say, AS Smart Wheels is where it is at. I also like Megs Wheel Brightener..


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

wilkie1980 said:


> +1 for this! :thumb:
> 
> Only recently discovered it but still amazed by results, and can be diluted down some way too!


+ 3 for me on this as well i use it to clean the rubber at the same time you be amazed at the grim that falls of


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

For me, AB Very Cherry non acid at 10:1 for normal use, and Bilt Hamber auto-wheel to tackle neglected wheels that need a bit more cleaning power.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I find it works great on sealed wheels at 1:10, for stubborn marks on unsealed wheels it's not the best.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> + Autobrite Very Cherry non acidic


agree 100% with this :thumb:


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

I have Bilberry and just got my hands on some Auto Smart Smart Wheels which i have to say is in a different league to the Bilberry and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

espuma is then even better performer, cheaper and cost effective with fantastic dilution rates!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

was bilberry ever 'the best' lol
imo, its overrated and over priced, autosmart smartwheels is miles better and WAY cheaper..


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

whats not to like about bilbery?

£9 for a huge 1 litre bottle but more importantly can be diluted with water making it last ageeeeeeeeeeeees!. wheels end up clean,lasts ages,smells decent and a decent price.Thatl do me nicely .


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

AS smart wheels is much better


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Cheers guys, I didn't realise there was so much choice out there!! I'm looking @ getting my ST's wheels powder coated gloss black with clear coat on top, I'm guessing all the aforementioned products will be fine to use?

Nige


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, but if you keep them clean then only a very light ratio of wheel cleaner will be needed, if at all, as sometimes a shampoo mix will do the job. The best advice is when you get your wheels back, seal or wax them and this will help stop them from getting as dirty as normal, therefore making cleaning a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Get your wheels sealed properly and maintain them with a tickle of PH friendly car shampoo.

Use Iron-X type products to remove stubborn brake dust etc. :thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Bilberry gets some very good reviews, as well as many of the others, but the fav method for keeping wheel clean these days is take them off to give them a good clean, de-tar and de-iron then a coat of a good quality sealant and then just the normal soap and water you use to clean the car is enough to bring them back to there normal glory, once the dirt stars to stick more whip them off and repeat.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma Revolution
> Maxolen Wheel Cleaner
> AS Smart Wheels


Hi DMH-01

Which smells nicest of the three, and in order of preference?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

nilitara said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been away from detailing for a year or so, just wondering is Bilberry still up there in terms of cleaning and value? Or is there a new kid on the block?
> 
> Nige


Just to check, are your wheels 'standard' as-in lacquered powder coat type? Do they have any polished areas at all? If so, you would need a much more gentle cleaner...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Was Bilberry ever the best?, cant fault Smart wheels for me.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Lorenzo said:


> Just to check, are your wheels 'standard' as-in lacquered powder coat type? Do they have any polished areas at all? If so, you would need a much more gentle cleaner...


They will be powder coated then lacquered


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bilberry's a decent wheel cleaner, smells nice plus cleans the wheels good as well.

To be honest there is no best wheel cleaner on the market; you will find alot on here will mention smart wheels.

Another good one is very cherry wheel cleaner, highly diluteable and cleans incredibly well.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

nilitara said:


> They will be powder coated then lacquered


Good, in that case, anything listed here will sort you out.

Whichever cleaner you go for (whether acidic or alkali) always use the weakest mix you can get away with. Try a normal shampoo mix first and see how you go. :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I think AF imperial is better than bilberry..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> I think AF imperial is better than bilberry..


+1 smells lovely too :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Hi DMH-01
> 
> Which smells nicest of the three, and in order of preference?


Sorry only just seen your comment matey.

Personally I wouldn't say any of them smell particularly nice, but with a product like this I wouldn't expect it to either.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

If you buy 1 litre of the very cherry autobrite cleaner, does it come as concentrate or ready mixed?


----------



## kwack (Feb 16, 2009)

Decisions, decisions, Espuma or AS?


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Im loving Chemical Guys Diablo at the minute


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a bit confused here?!?!

Bilberry gets used at 10:1

AS Smart wheels says 4:1 for best results... 

How is this better value!?!?!

Are people using SmartWheels at 10:1 or lower?!?!?!

:thumb:


----------

